# where to buy a Fracino machine



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

hi ive been looking to purchase a group 1 or 2 machine for a cafe that i am about to open .

where would be the best supplier to buy from it seems so many are trying their best to lease a machine but i would rather buy cash and ideally a fast delivery not a back order thanks,.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@IAN9999 There are plenty of 2 groups available to buy. A lot of commercial suppliers try to tie you in to bean supply contracts, leasing contracts or servicing contracts. You still have to deal with all these issues but if you are serious about supplying good quality coffee, then try to separate the three. Do you want a pump machine or lever machine. What grinder are you using. Do you have any experience at all in the coffee industry. Please tell us a little more about your needs, but let me warn you, this is a rabbit hole to which there is no straight forward answer


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi. We are a Fracino dealer (and offer other manufacturers too). We can do a straight sale no problem.

Feel free to contact me directly through our website. We can offer very competitive deals.

David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@IAN9999 There you go! Black Cat have given you an option. Ask anyone on here. They have built up an excellent reputation!

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Plus 1 here on that. Won't go wrong with Black Cat


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

Perhaps I can give you a bit of insight to using a fracino machine because I have 2 in my cafe in France.

I bought my 3 year old Bam2e secondhand for £790 complete with x2 bwt water filters and a as new fracino model T grinder it was a good deal as I am sure you agree.

My other machine is a early Bam1e which is 18 years old which I won on Ebay for £96 with an electrical fault in that it would not heat, the fault was the machine had been over pressurised on filling and the pressure stat had opened it was a 10 minute fix. the machine cleaned up a beaut to.

The Bam2e is my main machine and the single head unit is a spare just in case because you never know. The 2 group machine has been in use for the last year and I have had one issue with it. in use the main RCD in the distribution board tripped because of a earth fault on one of the heads 3 way solenoid. I stopped using the defective head and ran the machine on one head only. I contacted Fracino and the girl in spares was fantastic to deal with and a new 3 port valve and solenoid was delivered in 5 days ( not bad post Brexit and I live in France) This is the only issue I have had on a 4 year old machine not bad eh.

The question is would I buy a Fracino again the simple answer is HELL YES no hesitation

To be fair the model T grinder is a budget model but it ain't bad at all


----------

